# Siamese Algae Eaters (True SAE)



## smilepak (Aug 9, 2004)

Where do ya'll buy these sucks online?

I noticed Arizona Aquatic Gardens has them at fairly decent price, anyone know if they are the real deal?
http://www.azgardens.com/p-163-algae-ea ... e-sae.aspx


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

That's where I got mine from and they are the real deal. They are a great fish and very peaceful--at least mine are. I did lose one because somehow it managed to jump out of a covered tank that only had small openings.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 9, 2004)

I wonder if that would be an issue for me. I do have a fairly large open on the acrylic tank.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I read somewhere that they can be jumpers, but the rest of mine seem fine and when cleaning the tank I remove the covers for long periods of time. I would give it a try. They are really nice fish. They do eat algae and also any frozen or regular fish food. I love mine. They are quite comical. They often just rest on the gravel or on large plant leaves. They do like to be kept in groups so definitely get more than three. I had five and am now down to four, but I have had them for over a year.


----------



## MordSith696 (Jun 9, 2015)

First, you can get SAE's from a number of vendors, and I have to say, less frustration with most of them than AZ. They are the real thing, if you can get them alive and on time. But that is a BIG "if".... I would totally recommend the SAE's, but I can't recommend the company you have listed. The fish are fantastic at taking care of algae. They are really peaceful, and get along with anyone who doesn't pick on them, or try to eat them. Really sweet fish, and they will eat just about any algae you have..


----------

